# EV owners abusing public chargers



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I shared this with our local Tesla group:









tight loops - this puts extra stress on the conductors. Called 'work hardening', copper can become brittle, break, and the cable needs to be replaced.
lying on ground - in a wind, the rough surface wears the outside insulation leading to early cable failure. It is also a trip hazard for anyone walking by.
loop on loop - this adds weight to the cable putting stress to pull the cable from the charger. Once separated, repair is expensive and time consuming.
If you've seen similar charger abuse or anything I've left off, please share images with this thread.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

This is reason #2 that I avoid public chargers at the theme parks: First of course is I like to leave them for people who need them. Second is I end up re-winding all of the cords.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> Second is I end up re-winding all of the cords.


My observation is that OCD is common among Tesla owners.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> My observation is that OCD is common among Tesla owners.


The secret to our success.

Bob Wilson


----------

